# Is it possible to fake a break in, without destroying the windows in this case?



## ironpony (Mar 2, 2020)

For my story I want a character to report a break in but it's actually a false break in and is staged.  But I want her to be able to fool the police into think it was real. However, she wouldn't want to destroy her locks or break her windows, because then she leaves her home open to attack of a real break in.

So is possible for her to fake a break in convincingly without destroying her own security?


----------



## luckyscars (Mar 2, 2020)

She could say she left a door unlocked. People do that all the time. In fact, it's one of the most common ways break-ins happen.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 2, 2020)

Why not break a window? It takes minutes to board it up and the board is more secure than the glass was.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 2, 2020)

Easily........ If the doors and windows are badly secured.I've opened a door with a credit card and a sash window with a hacksaw blade - Didn't leave a mark.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 2, 2020)

Okay thanks.  It's just the police might not believe her if there is no signs and it was just an unlocked door.  Maybe.  Or if they need more to believe her, I could use the boarding up of the window idea.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 2, 2020)

Bloggsworth said:


> Easily........ If the doors and windows are badly secured.I've opened a door with a credit card and a sash window with a hacksaw blade - Didn't leave a mark.



You remind me of the morning I came down and found the doctor trying to get into next door because she was not getting a reply. I used my 'Nectar' reward card on the lock and opened it quicker than I could have done with a key. Lesson everyone, don't rely on a click shut 'Yale' type lock.

Presumably your lady would call the police when she found the broken window, they would suggest to her it was boarded and may even suggest someone who might do it for her. Many glaziers offer a boarding up service while you wait for them to get round cutting and fitting the glass.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh okay.  Well in my story, the woman wants to seduce the main character cop as part of her plan.  She uses the danger element of a break in  to do so.  She wants to compel the cop to watch over her for the night so she can try to seduce him.

However, after calling 911 about the break in, the main character cop would hear the call on the radio, figure out that it's one of the persons' of interest from the case he is working and then head there.  But does this seem like the best way to lure him?  What if other police arrive there and take over, instead of him coming, and then being the one choosing to watch over her, after the other police leave? Does the plan sound like it is a good enough plan that it just might work, or are there too many unknowns?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 5, 2020)

If it were England a low grade break in would be attended by the local beat cop. I suppose a woman on her own might get attention the same day, but police are stretched ... 

The chance of him hearing the call seem slim to me. If she is of interest in his case why doesn't she just call him and say she has something for him, then meet him at the door in her dressing gown, it works with plumbers


----------



## ironpony (Mar 5, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> If it were England a low grade break in would be attended by the local beat cop. I suppose a woman on her own might get attention the same day, but police are stretched ...
> 
> The chance of him hearing the call seem slim to me. If she is of interest in his case why doesn't she just call him and say she has something for him, then meet him at the door in her dressing gown, it works with plumbers



Oh well this is how I originally wrote it but got feedback saying that he wouldn't give him her number, and police don't do that.  He would just say call the police in case of an emergency if that's true for his character?  Also, if she were to call him directly, than it might look suspicious in her plan, to the police later, as oppose to him choosing to come himself to a 911 call that was made, if that makes sense?

But I thought the chances of him hearing the call would be strong though, cause if he is on duty, wouldn't he have a radio on, just in case?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 5, 2020)

> But I thought the chances of him hearing the call would be strong though, cause if he is on duty, wouldn't he have a radio on, just in case?



I don't know, but I am guessing it would depend a bit where he was. In a small town I guess everyone would hear everything, but in the city surely there would be so much radio traffic that people would use different channels so they only heard what directly concerned them? Reality TV programmes like 'What's your emergency' show a whole room full of operators taking calls and notifying the appropriate departments, if they all heard everything it would simply be a cacophony. More realistic to have the operator tip him off because she is on a watch list of people of interest when he enters the address into his computer.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh okay, sure I can write it that way, as long as the woman knows that he will get the call in that kind of dispatch set up.

Do you think that her plan to lure him there to compel him to watch over her for the night cause of a break in, would work though, and is logical enough, or are there too many unknowns, or would it create too much police attention?


----------

